

Ask HN: What happens when all bitcoins are mined? - uiat


======
jadeddrag
The idea is that miners continue to mine to collect the miner fees.
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/FAQ](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/FAQ)

